# plotter help, newbie



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

good afternoon, i hope someone can help me please, im new to the sign game and iv just got a joycut mhh871 plotter from ebay, now i know this machine isnt great but its a start, the problem im having is getting it to work right, it came with a laptop (crap i may add) that has winpcsign 2005 on it and ok i can do fonts on there and cut them but i cant seem to do any more than that, so iv done away with the laptop and added the plotter to my desktop in my shop, i have AI cs6, coraldraw x5, sign cut, inkscape, running on here and great i can work with my designs alot more but im having an issue when sending my eps vectors or any file to signcut pro there showing up great all cut lines ect, even in the cutter preveiw where it lets you see how it will cut is fine, but once i send it to cut all im getting is loads and loads of lines on the vinyl, and not the design that has been sent to cut. this is happening with anything im trying to cut, please help. many thanks


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Hey there, this is going to be difficult to answer without seeing it for myself but I think I know some of the problems. First off, I have winpcsign 2010 and when choosing a font it gives me a list of included fonts but also the option to use Windows fonts on my computer. 

Your second problem with tons of cut lines all over the vinyl. ... I am guessing those are scratches from the blade. Most plotters you put the blade in the blade holder and adjust the blade and then drop it into the machine tighten it down and you are good to go. However, some cheap machines (I know this because I have a RedSail cutter as a backup) the blade holder gets put into the machine and it had to be 4mm up from the bottom. And they tell me to do this in the instructions and in the training videos. When I say 4mm, here is what I mean on my backup cutter. There is a lip on the blade holder and I measure from the bottom of that lip to the top of the clamp that holds the blade holder. You might want to contact the manufacture of your cutter or download a manual or video.

I am guessing those might help you with your two issues. Your winpcsign 2005 might not have the feature that my 2010 pro has. I usually use flexi 10 anyways. Also with some Corel files and eps files it is best to export to Adobe Illustrator (.ai) version 8. Our simply copy and paste from your vector program to your cutting program. 

Let me know if this helps at all. Good luck!!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

hi casperboy many thanks for the reply, im not using winpc anymore as that software was on the laptop, im now using ai cs6, coral x5 and signcut pro, however i belive its not the blade scratching the vinyl as i done a few test cuts with the old laptop that had winpcsign (only script) and it was fine, its when i send a file to cut on signcut that the mass amount of cuts (lines) to the vinyl, instead of cutting the file sent to it, iv tried eps files, corel files, and ai files and this happens every time, i downloaded a demo of signblazer and cutting the demo logo worked fine so i cant seem to see why anything i ask it to cut its just giving me loads of cut lines.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Ahhhh, I see. Open the image you are having trouble with in CorelDraw. In CorelDraw goto "View" (in menu bar) and select: "Wireframe". Now look at your graphic. If there are lines going all over the place them your cutter is going to follow those lines. You can fix up the graphic or if you are in a pinch just PM me and I'll send my email and you can send me the file and I can clean it up for you.

To put your CorelDraw back just goto View and select: Enhanced.

I hope this helps!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

thanks, i will try this now and let you know how i get on.


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

ok so iv tried that and still no joy, how could i upload a video to this post so i can show you ?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

To upload a file click *Reply With Quote*. Scroll down in the reply page below the reply box until you see the *Manage Attachment *button. Click it and the* Upload dialog* box will open. Pay attention to the file sizes of the file format you are uploading. Make sure your file size is below or equal the limit.

You can also follow the forum tutorial from the link below:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t11206.html

If it is a YouTube video right click on the video then click *Copy Link Location*. Click inside the forum reply box where you want the video. Click the *Insert Link * button on top of the reply box below the *Smiley *button. Right click on the* URL* input box. Click paste then click OK.

BTW have you contacted Signcut support? Does Signcut have CorelDRAW plug in? I am asking because I have two Graphtec cutters that have CorelDRAW plug in that I use to send the file to the cutter. 

Can you save the file to a USB flash drive then import the file to Winpcsign in your laptop to find out if it will cut normally or not? That way you know if something is not right with Signcut or the file that you have created.


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

Joycut mhh871 plotter problem please help. - YouTube iv uploaded it on youtube.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

That is bizarre. What were you doing in the video when you were selecting an area and highlighting in green? That looked a little wierd, like the image was being segmented. Does it cut other images fine? Or does it do this to every image?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Another thought. .... I don't have or use signcut but is it setup properly for your plotter? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

the highlighted green was on a preview screen, it shows how its going to be cut, i have tried to cut many other things and every time im getting the same problem. is there a free cutting plugin for coral that i can try incase its the signcut software im using ? im completely baffled by this


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

as far as im aware it is mate, everything looks good in settings.


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe software incompatibility with your plotter. You were doing fine with WinPCsign before.

PS, do some test with a pen (if you have) and not with a blade. And don't waste those stickers.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm leaning toward s problem with your signcut software as well. Do you have any other software?

There is not any free CorelDraw cuting plugins that I know of. The only ones I seen are paid.

Are you using the newest version of signcut? If not contact them and see if there are any patches or updates. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

Actually doesnt sound like there is a problem. Register your software and all the weird lines will go away. Your trial license has expired.


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

ok, right as im a newbie to all this what would be the best thing to do ? ill start over. whats your advice on software to work with coral and ai x6, i dont really wont to spend to much, also any software reccomended must be able to support my joycut mhh871 plotter, please help people


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Danny,

I just sent you a PM about a deal on cutting software.


----------



## RNBCUSTOMS (May 19, 2013)

If you don't have the budget for now sign blazer elements it's free on the US cutter forum. It should work fine for you since your cutter is made by then anyways


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Why can't you just save the file in the USB flash and load it in Winpcsign in your laptop? Is Winpcsign a trial software also? That will save you a lot of money if it is registered. Or load CorelDRAW and other vector graphics editor in your laptop. Then send the file from CorelDRAW to Winpcsign.

The only brands of cutter that I know that has CorelDRAW and AI plugin are Graphtec and Roland.

Actually from your video it seems that Signcut is a plugin for CorelDRAW. The drop down menu list that has Send cut is somewhat similar setup for Cut Master plugin for Graphtec in CorelDRAW. The menu item is called Cut/Plot that opens the Cut Master dialog box where the parameters are adjusted before sending the file to the plotter.


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

RNBCUSTOMS i did download that and try it but i couldnt cut anything but the words DEMO,
LNFORTUN, the laptop is so old it would need loads of monet updating, it just wasnt worth keeping, and yes winpcsign is a trial, i didnt want to go spending loads of money on software if it doesnt work right.


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

danstats said:


> RNBCUSTOMS i did download that and try it but i couldnt cut anything but the words DEMO,
> LNFORTUN, the laptop is so old it would need loads of monet updating, it just wasnt worth keeping, and yes winpcsign is a trial, i didnt want to go spending loads of money on software if it doesnt work right.


Winpcsign is one of the good/effective software for your cutting needs. You are not just spending some money out of it but you are investing on it. Do not hold back from buying important things like this ones in which you can get full functionality unlike those with trials.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

jsf said:


> Winpcsign is one of the good/effective software for your cutting needs. You are not just spending some money out of it but you are investing on it. Do not hold back from buying important things like this ones in which you can get full functionality unlike those with trials.


Talaga Ba? Iyan nga ang sinasabi ko.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Danny,

I tried to answer your PM with you problem with Flexi but your PM box is full. I'll answer it here:

Ok, FlexiSign is very easy to operate and it has an awesome feature but if you don't know it at first then you can have a problem. When you are in Flexi you need to select everything that you are going to cut. So draw a selection box or hit select all then send it to cut. Don't worry it will let you select colors to cut in the production manager.

I can make you a video if need be. Let me know how this works for you.


----------



## danstats (Oct 23, 2013)

casperboy77 said:


> Danny,
> 
> I tried to answer your PM with you problem with Flexi but your PM box is full. I'll answer it here:
> 
> ...


if you could that would be great please casperboy77. 
this is so frustrating


----------

